#  Krankheiten >   Knoten/Beule im Rachen >

## bayfast

Hallo!
Ich habe bereits seit einiger Zeit eine Seitenstrangangina, welche nicht wirklich abklingen will, trotz Antibiotikagabe. Nun habe ich im Rachen, neben der entzündeten Seitenstrangbahn einen Knoten hinter der Mandel entdeckt. Was kann das sein? Kann dies von der Entzündung eine Schwellung sein? Ist aber nicht direkt mit dem geschwollenen Seitenstrang verbunden, sondern leicht daneben. War am Montag erst beim HNO-Arzt, dieser hat nur noch einmal antibiotika verschrieben und auch den Hals nicht wirklich angeschaut, fühle mich da nicht besonders ernst genommen.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus, habe echt Angst, dass das ein Tumor ist. Habe mal ein Bild eingefügt.

----------


## shiai

So weit ich weiß, ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sich bei entzündeter Schleimhaut, insbesonder bei Entzündungen, die länger anhalten, Knötchen bilden, diese verschwinden häufig wieder, wenn die Reizung aufgehoben ist.
Trotzdem wäre es sicher besser, sich noch einmal eine zweite Meinung von einem anderem HNO-Arzt zu holen, insbesondere wenn Sie sich nicht bei Ihrem Arzt wohl und ernst genommen fühlen... 
lg Maria

----------


## hannibal

Hallo bayfast,
wie schon Maria schreibt, geh ruhig noch mal zum anderen HNO Arzt.
Ich denke aber auch, das soweit alles in Ordnung ist. Antibiotika sind dafür die richtige Therapie. Nimm sie aber zu Ende. 
Gute Besserung 
Ilona

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein änliches problem.
Ich habe seit ca gut einer Woche einen knoten am Hals (unter der haut) es tut zwar nicht weh,ist dennoch unangenehm.Was könnte es sein ?
lg Saphira

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
du hast gar keine Schmerzen? Keine Halsschmerzen?
Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig. Ich rate dir, geh damit zum Arzt, mein Vorschlag ist der Hautarzt.
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## Saphira22

Vielen Dank Ilona ;-)
Ganz leichte Schmerzen tauchen hin und wieder auf, rechts mittig dann links. Zum verrückt werden  :Smiley:  aber vielleicht mach ich mich auch bloß selber verrückt..  :Smiley: 
lg Saphira

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
meine Vermutung liegt darin, dass du wahrscheinlich eine leichte Angina hast.
Trinke viel, halt dich warm vor allem am Hals. Achte auf warme Füße.
Nimm ruhig Lutschtabletten gegen Halsschmerzen. Sollte sich nach ca. 3 - 4 Tagen nichts bessern geh doch bitte zum HNO Arzt. 
Gute Besserung
LG 
Ilona

----------


## Saphira22

Hi Ilona, ich werde morgen früh nochmal zur nachkontrolle beim Hausarzt sein,er riet mir ja zu Salbeitee,es hilft aber nicht! Und von Dolo Dobendan usw riet er mir ab! 
Ich habe das morgen schon 2 wochen lang, mal sehen was mein Arzt morgen sagt  :Sad: 
hab trotzdem vielen Dank !!!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
wenn die Lutschtabletten nicht helfen, steckt da was anderes dahinter. Lass dich zum HNO Arzt überweisen. Er kann im Hals alles besser beurteilen. 
Hast du denn Schluckbewerden?
Vielleicht kommen die Beschwerden vom Ohr oder von der Nase?
Schreib mal genauer über die Anzeichen.
Gute Besserung
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn sie jetzt zum Arzt geht, ist das sicherlich die Beste aller Möglichkeiten! 
Ich hoffe das der HA was findet oder dich besser zum HNO überweist.

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo zusammen,
Ich war heute morgen beim Hausarzt/innenmediziner.
Er hat es abgetastet und reingesehn und mir nur Salviathymol verschrieben nichts weiteres...Werde mir aber mal einen Termin geben lassen beim HNO.
(Danke)

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
ja, geh zum HNO Arzt.  :Zwinker: 
Was sagte der Hausarzt denn über deine Knudel am Hals?
Gute Besserung 
Ilona :s_thumbup:

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo, er hat mich nur ganz kurz abgetastet und mir eine spülung verschrieben das waren keine 5 min... also werde auf jeden fall zum HNO gehen LOL das war mir etwas wenig....

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
du bist da wohl beim falschen Hausarzt.
Ich hoffe der HNO Arzt kann dir besser helfen. :Zwinker: 
Gute Besserung
Liebe Grüße aus Berlin
Ilona :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Saphira22

Hallo Ilona,
Da du mir so gute ratschläge gegeben hattest bei meinem Hals, wollte ich dich ma fragen was du persönlich von der heutigen medizin hällst zur Brustvergrößerungen.Es gibt ja schon so viele Pillen...Hatte daran gedacht mal eine zu versuchen...
LG Saphira

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Saphira,
ich halte gar nichts von Brustvergrößerungen.
Welcher Grund liegt denn bei dir vor?
Ich wünsche dir ein frohes Osterfest.
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## Patientenschubser

Pillen zu Brustvergrößerung?
Wie soll das funktionieren?
Wie heißen die den?
Woher hast du die Info? 
Eine Brustvergrößerung würde ich immer mit einem (HA)Arzt besprechen.
Es gibt immer die Fragen warum soll das gemacht werden?
Persönliches Unwohlsein mit der eigenen Brust.
Liegt dem ein med. Problem zu Grunde, z.B. Brustentfernung. 
Ich bin persönlich nicht für eine Brustvergrößerung, es sei den es liegen med. Gründe vor.

----------


## bobcat001

Hallo, bin neu hier und erst durch diesen Thread auf das Forum gestoßen 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand Erfolg bei der Behandlung dieser Knötchen hatte. 
Ich hab nämlich ein ganz ähnliches Problem (nur größer und schon seit einem halben Jahr) und so langsam macht mir das Teil echt Angst. Zumal mir bisher noch kein Arzt helfen konnte.
Der Hausarzt hat es gesehen und hat mich zum HNO überwiesen
Der erste HNO sagte er sieht da nichts
Daraufhin zweiter HNO -> sah ebenfalls nichts
Beim letzten Zahnarztbesuch habe ich den Zahnarzt darauf angesprochen, dieser meinte es könnte eine Ausbildung der Mandeln sein ( :Huh?: ) 
Es tut nicht weh aber ich merke es manchmal beim Schlucken. Zeitweise hatte sich auch eine Zweite gebildet, die aber jetzt weg ist. Ich denk auch das es sich aufgrund einer Rachenentzündung gebildet hat. Ich hatte früher mehrere HNO Probleme, mit der Nasenschleimhaut fing es an und als ich die Nasenmuscheln veröden ließ (ich glaube so heißt das) fing es dann im Rachen an. 
Das Problem ist nur ich kriege es nicht mehr weg! Weiß jemand Rat?

----------


## Dierna

Hallo, das was da auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, habe ich schon seit drei Jahren im Rachen und zwar drei davon. Und habe ziemlich angst, also bitte schimpft mich nicht aus. War letztes Jahr im Oktober damit in der Notaufnahme und die Ärztin meinte erst, sie könnte nichts sehen. Dann hat sie's doch gesehen und meinte, es wäre in jedem Fall nichts "Gefährliches" (Krebs etc.), sie nannte es "Warzen", ich sollte es mir aber beim HNO ansehen lassen. Da war ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht. Ich nehme es mir immer wieder vor, aber ich habe furchtbar angst davor, dass es ein Abszess sein könnte und ich müsste operiert werden. :-( Tut schon ab und an mal etwas weh, aber nicht schlimm (lange nicht wie ne Halsentzündung, auch keine sonstigen Krankheitsgefühle - immerhin halte ich es damit ja nun schon drei Jahre aus). Natürlich ist mir unwohl bei der Sache und ich versuche wirklich demnächst zum Arzt zu gehen. Aber hat jemand vielleicht schon eine Erkärung vom Arzt dafür hier gefunden, was das sein könnte? 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Dierna,
der Arzt, ist ein HNO Arzt. Da solltest du hin gehen.
Habe keine Angst. 
Beim Abszess, hier kannst du nicht mehr sprechen, schlucken . Alles schmerzt.
Dazu kommt meistens hohes Fieber. So sieht es bei dir nicht aus.
Lass es abklären.
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## Dierna

Hallo Ilona! 
Danke, das werde ich wirklich tun. In dem einen Knubbelchen ist halt was Weißes drin, aber ich denke doch, dass so ein Abzess keine drei Jahre unbemerkt vorhält - es hat sich auch nie was verändert, ist größer geworden etc. Tut alles ab und an wie gesagt etwas weh, aber hatte nie Fieber, kann sprechen, essen und eigentlich alles machen. 
Wie auch immer - nächste Woche gehts zum HNO. 
Liebe Grüße, Simone

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Simone,
was weißes, könnte doch Eiter sein.
Manchmal hatte ich sowas, wenn ich meine Menstuation hatte.Hatte dann auch keine Schluckbeschwerden.
Manch einer reagiert eben so.
Gute Besserung _Ilona_

----------


## Dierna

Au weia, drei Jahre Eiter an ein und der selben Stelle wäre aber garnicht gut. :-( Vielleicht ist es ja so ein eingschlossener Mandelstein... Hoffe, da wird nix geschnibbelt... 
LG

----------


## bayfast

Hallo,
ich habe den Anfangspost hier geschrieben... mittlerweile habe ich die Mandeln rausoperiert bekommen, bei der OP wurde dieser "Hubbel" - in Fachkreisen auch Lymphfollikel genannt, gleich mit entfernt. Heute geht es mir wieder gut, die Mandeln waren wohl unbemerkt so stark entzündet, dass das ganze Gewebe mit entzündet war und entsprechend reagiert hat... also, wer das auch hat, ein Tumor oder ähnliches ist es nicht, keine Sorge, aber trotzdem mal zum HNO weil sicher ein entzündlicher Prozess vorhanden ist. Danke nochmals für die Antworten hier!!! LG Betty

----------

